# My new sparring partner!!



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2005)

Met this gal, she loves MA and loves to spar... but I dunno... I like her but she doesn't know how to pull punches or kicks... I end up in the E.R. every time... thinking about proposing to her in there... will it be worth it? 

Whaddya think?


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 3, 2005)

Does she have an adams apple


----------



## The Kai (Aug 3, 2005)

I think that she has a lot of Adam's stuff!!


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 3, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> I think that she has a lot of Adam's stuff!!


THATS GREAT 

Iwould spar her if I could use a bat


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 3, 2005)

MAcaver 

do you know if she has a boyfriend .


----------



## Gemini (Aug 3, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> I think that she has a lot of Adam's stuff!!


LOL. Yea, I think we better see a picture from the back also.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> do you know if she has a boyfriend .


 Perhaps applications are being accepted...*shudder*.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Perhaps applications are being accepted...*shudder*.



It would be a postive experience.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 3, 2005)

I think by time she got finished with you ,   You would know that prison is not the place to be..........:erg:


----------



## Sam (Aug 4, 2005)

everyone has an adams apple.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 4, 2005)

...dude...it's a female version of Vin Deisel...or possibly _is_ Vin Deisel...


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 4, 2005)

Without wanting to analyse that picture too much (my eyes, ouch my eyes) are we sure that is female?


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 4, 2005)

...always said I wanted a woman that could kick my ***...but not one that possibly has more facial hair than I do...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladies I think we our new LLR doorwoman! :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm not footin' the bill for feeding her MJ~!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I'm not footin' the bill for feeding her MJ~!! :wink2:


Well if all of ya'll would tip her on your way in then she should do okay ... right?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 4, 2005)

Ha ha Tess :lol: yes she has a big appetite, but I don't think we need worry about that.  She eats the trespassers...



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Well if all of ya'll would tip her on your way in then she should do okay ... right?


 Tipping's your job dude...I'd like to see you get close enough to give it!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 4, 2005)

(* These pictures have been seen before, but apply here as well. *)


The question is, What does a 320 pound woman look like?                                                              

 Now, before you look at her pictures, get a mental image of what you 
think a woman who weighs 320 looks like....     

 Got it?     Ready?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> (* These pictures have been seen before, but apply here as well. *)
> 
> 
> The question is, What does a 320 pound woman look like?
> ...


I COULD post something like that... but I won't... I know you guys like to sleep at night!


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 5, 2005)

Without being too blatant about it, her legs seem to stop in just about the right place...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 5, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ha ha Tess :lol: yes she has a big appetite, but I don't think we need worry about that.  She eats the trespassers...
> 
> Tipping's your job dude...I'd like to see you get close enough to give it!


Yeah, I'd like to see the guys get past her & try to rescue Juan again! :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd like to see the guys get past her & try to rescue Juan again! :rofl:


I didn't think Juan *wanted* to be rescued again...that whole "Connecting to your captors" thing and all. :ultracool


----------



## still learning (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello, Great pictures.  thanks for sharing......Aloha


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 6, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I didn't think Juan *wanted* to be rescued again...that whole "Connecting to your captors" thing and all. :ultracool


...only thing that was connected to him were shackles.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...only thing that was connected to him were shackles.




I never heard Juan complain... 'sides.. they're padded nicely..
 :whip:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Met this gal, she loves MA and loves to spar... but I dunno... I like her but she doesn't know how to pull punches or kicks... I end up in the E.R. every time...
> Whaddya think?


I think maybe you ought to let people like Ronnie Coleman take her out. A regular guy doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ladies I think we our new LLR doorwoman! :uhyeah:


I knew there was always a reason why I passed up the locker room. Now I know's I'm not going to TOUCH that door. :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I didn't think Juan wanted to be rescued again...that whole "Connecting to your captors" thing and all.


Stockholm syndrome... sheesh!


			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I knew there was always a reason why I passed up the locker room. Now I know's I'm not going to TOUCH that door. :uhyeah:


C'mon Jason, with the way she's built and the way you're built... I'd think she'd give you a run for your money! :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> C'mon Jason, with the way she's built and the way you're built... I'd think she'd give you a run for your money! :uhyeah:


I have no doubts on that one.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Jason, I'd say *RUN* is the key word there!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> Without being too blatant about it, her legs seem to stop in just about the right place...


----------



## Jackthekarateguy (Aug 12, 2013)

It's times like this that I realise maybe having a martial artist for a girlfriend isn't such a great idea


----------

